# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  skllavëria ndaj partisë, ky sindrom i keq shqiptar:

## Kryeplaku

Siç kemi mësuar nga Historia e Shqipërisë, Shqiptarët kanë qënë gjithmonë të ndarë dhe të gatshëm për të vrarë apo plaçkitur njëri tjetrin në emër të një feudali, bejleri, agallari, hoxhe, prifti apo kryetar fisi. 

Në kohën e Komunizmit për hir të një diktatori dhe në emër të një partie, Shqiptarët me një spiunim e dërgonin komshiun nga Tirana në Spaç -dhe pse jo direkte dhe në lak. 

Sot, në mijëvjeçarin e tretë, njerëzit akoma vriten dhe flijohen për një kryetar partie dhe nuk e kanë problem fare të bëjnë hasha familjen e vet për një tellall politikan. 

Me këtë sontazh uroj të shpjegojmë këtë lloj pasiviteti tek ky popull, i pashoq në Historinë e Evropës.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Siç kemi mësuar nga Historia e Shqipërisë, Shqiptarët kanë qënë gjithmonë të ndarë dhe të gatshëm për të vrarë apo plaçkitur njëri tjetrin në emër të një feudali, bejleri, agallari, hoxhe, prifti apo kryetar fisi. 
> 
> Në kohën e Komunizmit për hir të një diktatori dhe në emër të një partie, Shqiptarët me një spiunim e dërgonin komshiun nga Tirana në Spaç -dhe pse jo direkte dhe në lak. 
> 
> Sot, në mijëvjeçarin e tretë, njerëzit akoma vriten dhe flijohen për një kryetar partie dhe nuk e kanë problem fare të bëjnë hasha familjen e vet për një tellall politikan. 
> 
> Me këtë sontazh uroj të shpjegojmë këtë lloj pasiviteti tek ky popull, i pashoq në Historinë e Evropës.


E vertete.Jemi popull qe nuk mesojme.

----------


## prenceedi

> Sot, në mijëvjeçarin e tretë, njerëzit akoma vriten dhe flijohen për një kryetar partie dhe nuk e kanë problem fare të bëjnë hasha familjen e vet për një tellall politikan.


mendoj se kjo ka te beje me injorancen dhe mungesen e kultures qytetare.

----------


## Station

*Votova mungesen e kultures demokratike te shqiptareve por mund ti atribuohet edhe injorances qe fatkeqesisht eshte e perhapur shume ne Shqiperi.

Mere me mend, pyeste nje gazetar nje grua fshatare se ç'eshte NATO per ty ?
-rrinte mendohej ajo
- mos do te thote me shum dele per ty sivjet qe hyme ne NATO
- po ja kthen fshatarja- sivjet do kemi me shume dele meqe jemi ne NATO.*

----------


## Kinney

një popull që nuk ka kulturë demokratike domosdo që bëhet pre e populistëve

----------


## smasher

injoranca ben te veten.

----------


## goldian

pse nuk paska postu brarisha ketu

----------


## Besoja

Janë shumë gjëra bashkë por më kryesorja është tek injoranca dhe mospasja e një kulture demokratike.

----------


## fattlumi

Njeriu duhet te kete "sklleveri" vetem ndaj vlerave.Duhet te shoh se kush i ofron keto vlera me mire.Sigurisht nuk mund te jene vlera mungesa e lirise se individit.
Tash edhe tek partite ose grupacionet e ndryshme,mendoj se i takon individit dhe intelegjences se tij ti zgjedh se kush i`a ofron keto vlera atij si individ dhe shoqerise ne teresi.Disa nuk e kane aftesine trurore dhe zgjedhin si vlere kohen e komunizmit,ndoshta nga nostalgjia,disa te tjere zgjedhin modelin e demokracise perendimore.Kur nuk kane shume mundesi per te zgjedhur atehere duhet zgjedhur ajo qe eshte pak me e mire.
Tekefundit njerezit duhet te lidhen diku,ne ndonje parti,ne ndonje grupacion tjeter ose si shoqeri civile.Mendoj se roli dhe ndikimi i shoqerise civile ne trevat shqiptare eshte i zbehte,pikerisht per shkak te dominimit partiak dhe fazes se tranzicioneve.

p.s.Per mua me mire te jesh "skllav" i  vlerave sesa mbret i antivlerave.E vleren duhet kerkuar tek orientimet ideologjike te njerezve dhe shoqerise ose grupacioneve te ndryshme.Me mire te jemi skllever ne Evrope sesa "mbreter" te kohes se komunizmit dhe lindjes.

----------


## leci

Shqiptari zakonisht nuk perqafon nje ide,nese nuk ka nje fitim personal.
Kjo ka ndodhur me pare dhe eshte injektuar ne gjakun e shqiptarit.Nese partia te jep nje vend pune,duhet edhe qe t'ja shperblesh ne raste te ndryshme,si mitingje e tubime politike.

Jemi nje komb qe mbi te gjithe shikojme interesin tone te vogel,dhe kemi zakon te qahemi per gjithe gjerat e tjera qe nuk hyjne ne sferen e vogel meskine te interesave personale.

Eshte e qarte qe numri i madh i partive gezon idiotet,sepse i jep illuzionin qe kane mundesi te zgjedhin

*Georges Bernanos*

----------


## INFINITY©

Mendoj se eshte nje perzjerje e te gjitha atyre arsyeve qe ke sjelle. Mos te harrojme qe kemi te bejme me nje popull shumica e te cilit eshte barkthare dhe eshte mesuar ta haj mollen nje here ne vit. Jam e sigurte qe po te pyesesh keta pseudo-simpatizantet qe ju shkojne mbrapa pseudo-politikaneve si Berisha apo Rama, as nuk e kane idene se cili eshte plani i asaj partie. Nje pagese e vogel te hollash, ruajtja e vendit te punes apo fitimi i nje pune te re jane arsye te mjaftueshme per shume shqiptare qe t'u lepijne menderet ketyre shpellareve. Jemi me te vertet populli me injorant dhe me interesaxhi, per te mos thene qe as nuk e kemi idene e kultures demokratike dhe jo me ta ushtrojme ate.

----------


## fieri citizen

> Siç kemi mësuar nga Historia e Shqipërisë, Shqiptarët kanë qënë gjithmonë të ndarë dhe të gatshëm për të vrarë apo plaçkitur njëri tjetrin në emër të një feudali, bejleri, agallari, hoxhe, prifti apo kryetar fisi. 
> 
> Në kohën e Komunizmit për hir të një diktatori dhe në emër të një partie, Shqiptarët me një spiunim e dërgonin komshiun nga Tirana në Spaç -dhe pse jo direkte dhe në lak. 
> 
> Sot, në mijëvjeçarin e tretë, njerëzit akoma vriten dhe flijohen për një kryetar partie dhe nuk e kanë problem fare të bëjnë hasha familjen e vet për një tellall politikan. 
> 
> Me këtë sontazh uroj të shpjegojmë këtë lloj pasiviteti tek ky popull, i pashoq në Historinë e Evropës.


Nuk eshte puna te partia po te interesi. Partia ndihmon rracen e vete me rruge, me ndihma ne raste emergjence me pune ne qeveri. Eshte lufte per resorces.

----------


## martini1984

> Njeriu duhet te kete "sklleveri" vetem ndaj vlerave.Duhet te shoh se kush i ofron keto vlera me mire.Sigurisht nuk mund te jene vlera mungesa e lirise se individit.
> Tash edhe tek partite ose grupacionet e ndryshme,mendoj se i takon individit dhe intelegjences se tij ti zgjedh se kush i`a ofron keto vlera atij si individ dhe shoqerise ne teresi.Disa nuk e kane aftesine trurore dhe zgjedhin si vlere kohen e komunizmit,ndoshta nga nostalgjia,disa te tjere zgjedhin modelin e demokracise perendimore.Kur nuk kane shume mundesi per te zgjedhur atehere duhet zgjedhur ajo qe eshte pak me e mire.
> Tekefundit njerezit duhet te lidhen diku,ne ndonje parti,ne ndonje grupacion tjeter ose si shoqeri civile.Mendoj se roli dhe ndikimi i shoqerise civile ne trevat shqiptare eshte i zbehte,pikerisht per shkak te dominimit partiak dhe fazes se tranzicioneve.
> 
> p.s.Per mua me mire te jesh "skllav" i  vlerave sesa mbret i antivlerave.E vleren duhet kerkuar tek orientimet ideologjike te njerezve dhe shoqerise ose grupacioneve te ndryshme.Me mire te jemi skllever ne Evrope sesa "mbreter" te kohes se komunizmit dhe lindjes.


c'kupton njeriu me vleren????
me te tjeret dakord

----------


## Zoti Basha

valle pse qenkan shqiptaret rast unikal ne mbeshtetjen partiake? Cili na qenka ky popull qe nuk mbeshteska partite politike. Aman ma thoni se emigrova na cast!

----------


## Ksanthi

Votova piken 4 .Po te kisha mundesi do votoja dhe piken 7.

----------

